
Ask HN: What graphical user interface do you wish had a command line interface? - yanokwa
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11705509 asks the reverse.
======
maxaf
JIRA needs a solid CLI tool. I wrote something like this at one of my past
companies that has gone batshit crazy about agile. The process weighed so
heavily on me that I felt the need to automate it via JIRA's REST API, which
yielded (after some hacking) a CLI tool.

The tool was heavily focused on making tolerable the idiosyncrasies and
vagaries of working for that one company, but this gave me food for thought:
there's definitely room for doing bug tracking from the command line.

~~~
avn2109
A guy I used to work with did this too. He had it tied in with his Git
installation so it would listen for certain commit messages/branching actions
and automatically modify Jira's state to reflect his work.

~~~
maxaf
Ha! I did something similar to track time in JIRA's work logs. Changing a
branch == context switch => new work log boundary.

Those were fun times.

------
brudgers
Web browsers. For example if I'm on Hacker News and want to visit the "Ask"
page, my options are a mouse or navigating to the URL bar and hand editing the
text. Why can't I just type "ask" and go there?

~~~
jotux
I think firefox used to have a feature where when you searched and the search
found/highlighted the item, if it was a url, pressing enter or space would
follow the url. I really miss that feature.

~~~
nprescott
Firefox still has this feature, I believe it is referred to as "quick find"
and is available with either forward-slash or apostrophe. You can follow a
link with Enter and go to the next instance of the search term with ctrl-g or
cmd-g.

Gif example:
[https://i.imgur.com/C2zH4CZ.gif](https://i.imgur.com/C2zH4CZ.gif)

~~~
zck
apostrophe starts quick find, but _only searches link text_. So in your
comment, typing _' gif_ would only select the text in the link; it wouldn't
find as a result the "Gif" earlier in that sentence.

And with either, F3 or C-g searches forward, and Shift-F3 or Shift-C-G
searches backward. If you're on a link, Return navigates to that link.

------
maxaf
I want a really great text-only profiler for the JVM. Something like YourKit
or JProfiler, but either entirely CLI-based, or with a built-in REPL that
would let me run commands against the profiler, or with a very keyboard-
friendly curses UI.

This could be really low-hanging fruit, too. Much of the above could be
achieved my extruding SQLite output from an existing profiler. SQL-savvy
programmers will do the rest.

------
runT1ME
Chat. I did a proof of concept a while back (on my github) that wasn't quite
usable day to day, but it'd be nice to check and see if I had any new messages
from the command line without having to drop back to my very busy,
distracting, "UI" desktop space.

~~~
yolesaber
Try [https://irssi.org/](https://irssi.org/)

~~~
maxaf
I used Irssi back when it first came out; it blew BitchX, ircII and even LiCe
out of the water. Unfortunately, IRC isn't widely used in commercial contexts.
Most of us are stuck using moronic graphical chat UIs. Shout out to HipChat,
yo.

~~~
tga
For better or worse, Slack _is_ widely used in commercial contexts, and you
can connect to it using an IRC client.

[https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/201727913-Connectin...](https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/201727913-Connecting-to-Slack-over-IRC-and-XMPP)

------
clevernickname
Not exactly a CLI but I wish every program had a Sublime Text-like command
palette shortcut for performing actions and accessing menus by typing their
names.

~~~
bbody
A lot of OSX programs have this. Makes using a lot of IDE's very easy.

~~~
yurifury
You can use the Command + Shift + / shortcut to access the menu search box
directly from OSX apps.

------
wuster
simple templates of movie editing where I am just adding a title, clipping
videos at start/end times, etc

for example:

\- movie-title title1.mp4 "my awesome movie" \--style=lower-left

\- movie-cat title1.mp4 clip1.mp4 clip2.mp4 clip3.mp4 --transition=blur
--output movie1.mp4

\- movie-upload youtube movie1.mp4

Edit: formatting

~~~
anthk
Check ffmpeg

------
wodenokoto
Not graphical, but i wish i could skip talking and just text with siri.

~~~
abestic9
I inadvertently installed a jailbreak tweak on my 6 that allows me to do this.
I'm not sure what it's called and I have like 60 tweaks installed, but it'll
be a popular one for sure.

------
thecupisblue
Facebook Messenger, Whats'app, Slack. Slack especially, would love to get rid
of the insane RAM eating monster their OSX app is.

------
hammock
Controlling my TV/TV guide/Netflix

------
greydius
All of them.

~~~
samstave
I like this answer best, but I want to go back on something I said prior many
months ago; I said I hated gesture interaction.

I was Windows years ago, then have been exclusively Linux for years up until
now where I am on Mac - it was super clunky at first - but I really like some
of the gesturing.

I'd love a gesture (configurable) Cli.

Type something then swipe to pipe to grep or something. It would be an
interesting look into the two...

------
sharemywin
don't forget api interface.

~~~
choward
A command line interface is basically a BASH API.

------
KingMob
Not sure this qualifies, but I wish Alfred App had deeper command-line
integration.

------
mikejmoffitt
Facebook Messenger.

------
jimjimjim
google play music

~~~
tlackemann
Absolutely wish this existed, I've contemplated hacking something together for
use in my lemonbar configs but haven't started anything yet. As far as I know
nothing like this exists aside from [https://github.com/simon-
weber/gmusicapi](https://github.com/simon-weber/gmusicapi)

------
id122015
Nice question. Did you re-ask the question on purpose ? I think there are many
that I'd like. I use OSX now, and I'm wondering what I will replace the
Dock/Sidebar/bookmarks when the life of my Macbook will end and I will only
use the command line.

